# Waiting time to be matched with a Recipient



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi, i have just been accepted onto an egg share programme. Am so excited and really want to get started, but the nurse said it can take from a couple of days to a few weeks to match.

How long did it take anyone else? Feel like I am in limbo right now.

Any advice would be grateful

xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi hun, it took me 4 weeks, it seemed like AGES. I felt so impatient. That does seem to be about the average, some do get matched sooner though. Good luck xx


----------



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Vickym1084

Thanks for your reply, 4 weeks sounds ages esp as ready to start now! At least I have a rough idea now, thats very diff to a couple of days!

Good luck with your cycle xx


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Hiya hun, with me it was 1 week. I think it varies with different clinics. Hope u aint waiting too long xx


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

It really depends on how matchable you are, how many women on the wait list etc  I was turned down by 3 women (reasons unknown but my BMI was alluded too...my BMI wasn't really fair as I had just had abdominal surgery and had put on 2 stone but was still a size 12/14).  The last woman who accepted me made her decision in a day.  All in all it took a few weeks to match me.  It does seem ages but i promise once you start treatment it goes so quickly. Good luck x


----------



## bbeauty (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for all your replys, it seems it really does vary. I also wonder what information they time the recipient!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Mine was like 3/4 days x


----------

